# What's the PHYSICAL difference between a white Havanese and a Malt



## Michelle&Roxy

I was looking at different breeds and I noticed a breed that looked really similar to a Maltese, well... the fully white version did. It's coat even looked similar, it's wasn't real cottony either. How can you tell the difference between a fully white Havanese and a Maltese? I realized if I were to go buy another dog- and it was a fully white Havanese, I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference!









Anyone know of some physical differences of the two? (in the case of a fully white Havanese.)


----------



## Cosy

I think the most distinctive differences are the Havanese is 7.5 lbs to 13 lbs and the maltese is 4-7 preferred.

The Havanese comes in multiple colors and combinations thereof. The Maltese is, of course, all white with the exception of slight lemon coloring on the ears in some. The Havanese head seems to be a bit more coarse than the maltese too, from what I've seen.


----------



## Ladysmom

Aren't Havanese great? 

The biggest physical diference between a Havanese and a Maltese is their size. Havanese are bigger than Maltese. They also have a double coat rather than the Maltese's trademark silky single coat.

A big plus for Havanese IMO is that their breed organization is much more proactive than the AMA about health screening and genetic testing for breeding dogs.

Here's a great site:

http://www.havanese.org/index.htm


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

For instance:

MALTESE

















HAVANESE



















> Aren't Havanese great?
> 
> The biggest physical diference between a Havanese and a Maltese is their size. Havanese are bigger than Maltese. They also have a double coat rather than the Maltese's trademark silky single coat.
> 
> A big plus for Havanese IMO is that their breed organization is much more proactive than the AMA about health screening and genetic testing for breeding dogs.
> 
> Here's a great site:
> 
> http://www.havanese.org/index.htm[/B]


 Yeah, when I saw the Havanese pictures- they're adorable! But I find pretty much any dog breed adorable!


----------



## beckybc03

Oh my gosh, a girl on my block got a Havanese and she is THE CUTEST dog ever. She is dark brown/black and tan and she looks like a little teddy bear. I love her. If I were going to get a second dog I would seriously consider a Havanese. I obviously love maltese too but the Havanese are ridiculously cute as well


----------



## BrookeB676

I totally agree, I am partial to the maltese, but I would one day consider a havanese when we have children and still want a small dog, but not too small for the kid's sake. They're adorable and I have heard great thinks about the breed.


----------



## The A Team

Havanese are adorable dogs with great temperments - they're just bigger and come in colors like the other posters said. I think they may have some Bichon in them.....


----------



## k/c mom

> Aren't Havanese great?
> 
> The biggest physical diference between a Havanese and a Maltese is their size. Havanese are bigger than Maltese. They also have a double coat rather than the Maltese's trademark silky single coat.
> 
> A big plus for Havanese IMO is that their breed organization is much more proactive than the AMA about health screening and genetic testing for breeding dogs.
> 
> Here's a great site:
> 
> http://www.havanese.org/index.htm[/B]


Holy cow!! What a fabulous, fabulous Havanese association and Web site. The AMA site and organization are an embarrassment by comparison. Shame on them!!!


----------



## CloudClan

> I was looking at different breeds and I noticed a breed that looked really similar to a Maltese, well... the fully white version did. It's coat even looked similar, it's wasn't real cottony either. How can you tell the difference between a fully white Havanese and a Maltese? I realized if I were to go buy another dog- and it was a fully white Havanese, I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of some physical differences of the two? (in the case of a fully white Havanese.)[/B]


We adopted our Clouseau from National Maltese Rescue before it dissolved. He was beautiful, but immediately we thought something wasn't quite right about him as a Maltese. Then one day we were watching a dog show on TV and saw a Havanese and I thought, that dog looks just like Clouseau. I started reading all I could about them and he was really right in the standard of Havanese. His coat was different. It is hard to describe. He did have a cream patch on his back. His face structure was a little different. He was bigger than the Malt standard (small for a Hav) but about the same size as Cloud. He had the trademark Havanese walk. In the end I spoke with several Havanese folks who agreed he was a Havanese. Since we were hoping to show him in Obedience before he got sick we got his ILP as a Havanese. 

I have some pictures of him. 

[attachment=23468:attachment]
This is him by himself. 

[attachment=23467:attachment]
This is him with Cameo. You can see he looks much bigger, but Cameo is really tiny. She is only 3.5 pounds. He was about 8.5/9. He was always skinny though. 

[attachment=23469:attachment]
This is one of all four of them. You can see he fits into a Maltese household very well. 

I think Havanese are great dogs and we adored Clouseau. I also admire the Havanese breeders and the parent club for doing more to promote health awareness.


----------



## Tina

The head on the Havanese is much different than the Maltese. Longer nose, wider head, bigger ears, bigger nose leather, has a high rear end, has short upper arms which shows up as they come toward you you can see their foot pads. Double undercoat, yet has a silky outer coat. Beautiful dog. Very loving.

Tina


----------



## HappyB

I'm sure some of you remember Diane Sako (Pippin's Mom) who at one time posted on SM. She and I became friends through SM, and I love keeping up with her Havanese program and success with her dogs.
She started off with a male who quickly became a champion, and from her site got three BOS recently. She finished two girls quickly for their American Championship, and one of those did a quick job of earning her Canadian championship.







She started off with the idea to do it right, both in selecting her dogs and doing all the necessary testing. If you want to view her dogs, her website (done by Charmypoo) is www.windfallhavanese.com. For some reason, I seem to be having problems getting hyperlink, so when this is posted, you may have to do copy/paste. If so, I'm sorry , but there are beautiful dogs awaiting you.

Oh, and on a funny note, one of Diane's early posts on SM is about going to her first dog show. A Maltese breeder was very snippy to her, and she commented on that. Well, not long ago, she beat that same well known Maltese breeder in group placement, showing her own dog.


----------



## miko's mommy

> I'm sure some of you remember Diane Sako (Pippin's Mom) who at one time posted on SM. She and I became friends through SM, and I love keeping up with her Havanese program and success with her dogs.
> She started off with a male who quickly became a champion, and from her site got three BOS recently. She finished two girls quickly for their American Championship, and one of those did a quick job of earning her Canadian championship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started off with the idea to do it right, both in selecting her dogs and doing all the necessary testing. If you want to view her dogs, her website (done by Charmypoo) is www.windfallhavanese.com. For some reason, I seem to be having problems getting hyperlink, so when this is posted, you may have to do copy/paste. If so, I'm sorry , but there are beautiful dogs awaiting you.
> 
> Oh, and on a funny note, one of Diane's early posts on SM is about going to her first dog show. A Maltese breeder was very snippy to her, and she commented on that. Well, not long ago, she beat that same well known Maltese breeder in group placement, showing her own dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Thanks for posting that link, Faye. I corresponded a little bit with Diane and she was doing extremely well with her dogs. I wondered how it all turned out and her site and dogs look awesome!!!


----------



## beckybc03

> Havanese are adorable dogs with great temperments - they're just bigger and come in colors like the other posters said. I think they may have some Bichon in them.....[/B]


The girl in my neighborhood that has a Havanese told me that they are part bichon. My parents have a bichon and she is a great dog too!


----------



## CloudClan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=389618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havanese are adorable dogs with great temperments - they're just bigger and come in colors like the other posters said. I think they may have some Bichon in them.....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl in my neighborhood that has a Havanese told me that they are part bichon. My parents have a bichon and she is a great dog too!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

They really aren't any more bichon than Maltese are. Havanese and Bichon Frise were all believed to have developed from the ancient origins of the Maltese. In many countries Maltese are called Bichon Maltais, Havanese are called Bichon Havanese. Bichon is just a word for little dog.


----------



## MickeysMom

I think Havanese are such cute little doggies. Especially when they are puppies!









Unfortunately for me, most of my experiences with the breed have not been pleasant. I am a vet assistant/tech, so pretty much all of my interaction with them involved them being in a strange place getting poked and prodded....but most of them have had a tendency to bite. I am sure it is all because of the situation!! I am not saying they are nasty or anything, but most of them have MUZZLE written in red on their charts







It is a breed that is sort of known for their biting tendencies in the vet world.









BUT they are not all like that! And I still like the breed.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> I think Havanese are such cute little doggies. Especially when they are puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, most of my experiences with the breed have not been pleasant. I am a vet assistant/tech, so pretty much all of my interaction with them involved them being in a strange place getting poked and prodded....but most of them have had a tendency to bite. I am sure it is all because of the situation!! I am not saying they are nasty or anything, but most of them have MUZZLE written in red on their charts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a breed that is sort of known for their biting tendencies in the vet world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT they are not all like that! And I still like the breed.[/B]


Wow, that is the opposite of what my vet tech just told me. I asked specifically because I've been (secrectly harboring an interest in







) studying the breed for a couple of years. She said that she loves them because they are so happy and co-operative! That is what they are known for.

I belong to 3 Havanese forums and have asked a lot of questions of owners and breeders and biting is the furtherest from what they tell me. They are known to be one of the best dogs for small children and families. They get along well with other pets and love people. If you are interested, read the book "The Joyous Havanese".

Havanese are related to the 'bichon' side of the dog family tree--same as Maltese are and Coton de Tular are. How "related" I couldn't say. I don't think any more than Maltese are. My only problem with the breed is size. I like a dog in the 6-9 lb. size. The average Havie is usually around 12 lb. and some 15. They have not had an AKC standard for very long, and the breeders are trying hard to standardize the breed here in US. The breed was mostly in Cuba and when the revolution happened there they were almost totally lost. A few survived and where brought here to the USA. They were once known as the Silk dog of Havana. It used to be thought by many that they were a Maltese with color, but they are sturdier with a double coat (that does not shed). Their front is about 3/4" lower than their rear instead of a level back. I don't like the "show" coat. They leave the coat grow and just brush it out all frizzy. They can't use any ribbons or anything to keep the hair out of their faces. The puppy cut is how they look cutest. The colors are amazing!! The color a puppy has is usually nothing like the adult coat--which can keep changing until about 3-5 years. Here's a couple of sites talking about the colors. Colors of the Rainbow , Fun with Colors . Enjoy!

Dee (now you know my secert. I not only have to find a baby, I have to decide between a Havie and a Maltie---what I need is one of each!)


----------



## CloudClan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=389930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Havanese are such cute little doggies. Especially when they are puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, most of my experiences with the breed have not been pleasant. I am a vet assistant/tech, so pretty much all of my interaction with them involved them being in a strange place getting poked and prodded....but most of them have had a tendency to bite. I am sure it is all because of the situation!! I am not saying they are nasty or anything, but most of them have MUZZLE written in red on their charts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a breed that is sort of known for their biting tendencies in the vet world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT they are not all like that! And I still like the breed.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is the opposite of what my vet tech just told me. I asked specifically because I've been (secrectly harboring an interest in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) studying the breed for a couple of years. She said that she loves them because they are so happy and co-operative! That is what they are known for.
> 
> Colors of the Rainbow , Fun with Colors . Enjoy!
> 
> Dee (now you know my secert. I not only have to find a baby, I have to decide between a Havie and a Maltie---what I need is one of each!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Dee,

*I think it is awesome that you are considering a Hav. I think one of each would be perfect. *























I have NEVER heard this about them being more prone to biting. It makes me wonder if there is some breeding going on around that area that might be poluting the temperment. Clouseau was very LOVING.







He was also very clownish.







Both of these traits are characteristic of the breed. 

It sounds like you have been doing a lot of research about Havs. I don't know that I could tell you anymore than you have already learned, but if you would like to talk with me about Clouseau I would be happy to share our experience. I think Havs and Maltese are great complements for eachother. I know many folks here have Yorkies and Malts and they do great together, but temperment wise if I were considering another Toy breed to join my Malts I would vote Havanese any day.


----------



## saltymalty

I love the Havanese breed. When we were looking for a puppy, we were torn between the Hav and the Malt. Both are wonderful breeds with very similar temperments. The biggest difference to me was the look of the dog. While a Havanese is a small white dog, they have more hair, kind of like a Shih Tzu. It is soft but on the curly side. Well more kinky than curly. Their faces are also larger, with a longer snout. Honestly, I think we would have been happy with either breed, but we really love our malt!


----------



## Chelsey

cottons are hard to tell apart too except for different colour.. 
They do have all white.. and they look jsut like malts only a bit biger.

We have on in our area and she is the same size ans chelsey.. so cut..

found this on the net

Coton de Tulears

They tilt there heads just like malts too 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/cotondetulear.htm


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

So say you see a "giant" maltese that's also 11-17 pounds- then it seems the size difference isn't as easily apparent. In THAT case, how do you tell the difference? I'm getting a little worried that maybe all along Roxy's a Havanese rather than a Maltese. LOL

No matter what, malt, hav, or mutt- I love her all the same, she's my furbaby after all!









But say you have a "big boned" maltese... what looks different that would be the easiest way to tell the difference?

Roxy doesn't have that babydoll face, but her muzzle isn't real long either. Her hair's on the silky side, but not extremely silky. Well, plus I wouldn't be able to tell how it looks when it gets longer because I get her hair trimmed before it ever gets near that long. (I love the long hair look, but I don't want to be going through THAT much brushing, plus... I live in Texas. It wouldn't be very nice. I get hot just with hair on my head, haha.)

I think her face matches majority of the maltese on here(except the babydoll ones), especially her fur (for the short-haired ones) but now I can't help but wonder. How do you tell the defining difference between a "giant" maltese and a havanese?







(embarassed to be asking. lol)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

What is her parentage? Is she from reputable breeder? Is she AKC registered? She can be all those things and still get larger than normal. My Frosty was. But there was no doubt he was Maltese. If her parentage is in question or unknown, then maybe she isn't pure Malt. 

You could get a DNA test.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

> What is her parentage? Is she from reputable breeder? Is she AKC registered? She can be all those things and still get larger than normal. My Frosty was. But there was no doubt he was Maltese. If her parentage is in question or unknown, then maybe she isn't pure Malt.
> 
> You could get a DNA test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Haha, that's true. I don't know who her parents were, she was a surprise given to me, she had been rescued from an abusive home at a very young pup age.







Say I were to get a DNA test just for the heck of it- where do I get that done? How do I get that done? Do they do that at the vet's or what?







I wouldn't even know where to go.


----------



## nikkivong

Otis recently got his dna test results from the lab that messed up the first time. This time the results were that he is DEFINITELY 1/4 american eskimo and the rest of him was too mixed to even really recognize. It did mention a bit maltese and a bit silky terrier. I still don't think that test is worth whatever they are charging for it, the information is too broad and most likely will just confuse you more.

I have to say tho, the results this time were a lot closer to what i was expecting to get, at least now he's *NOT* mostly afghan!!










Reading this thread, im sure otis has some havanese in him, his back legs are noticeably longer than his front and his size is a lot more close to havanese than maltese. he also has a heavy coat, most likely a double coat. regardless, i love my little otis for the big little mutt he is!


----------



## Ladysmom

> So say you see a "giant" maltese that's also 11-17 pounds- then it seems the size difference isn't as easily apparent. In THAT case, how do you tell the difference? I'm getting a little worried that maybe all along Roxy's a Havanese rather than a Maltese. LOL
> 
> No matter what, malt, hav, or mutt- I love her all the same, she's my furbaby after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But say you have a "big boned" maltese... what looks different that would be the easiest way to tell the difference?
> 
> Roxy doesn't have that babydoll face, but her muzzle isn't real long either. Her hair's on the silky side, but not extremely silky. Well, plus I wouldn't be able to tell how it looks when it gets longer because I get her hair trimmed before it ever gets near that long. (I love the long hair look, but I don't want to be going through THAT much brushing, plus... I live in Texas. It wouldn't be very nice. I get hot just with hair on my head, haha.)
> 
> I think her face matches majority of the maltese on here(except the babydoll ones), especially her fur (for the short-haired ones) but now I can't help but wonder. How do you tell the defining difference between a "giant" maltese and a havanese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (embarassed to be asking. lol)[/B]


Havanese aren't that common so I'd be more likely to suspect that Roxy is mixed with Bichon. That's done much more frequently by less than reputable breeders. This is from Foxstone Maltese:


http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

> Havanese aren't that common so I'd be more likely to suspect that Roxy is mixed with Bichon. That's done much more frequently by less than reputable breeders. This is from Foxstone Maltese:
> 
> 
> http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm[/B]


 Wow. After looking at that site, I bet Roxy IS a mix of Maltese and Bichon! That definately makes sense. Because she looks like a Maltese, but giant... and her hair isn't as silky. 

Nonetheless I love her to bits








BUT, it's good to know what she may possibly be mixed with because I know the saying isn't true that mutts tend to be healthier due to their mixed genetics... in fact, they can have health problems from both breeds. Either way, purebreds or mutts, I love dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie

Interesting reading. I have a friend with a Havanese and she's a great dog. One thing that is different about her, other then size though is that she isn't "square". She is a bit longer then taller. I had always thought that was a Hav trait also. Learn something new every day.



enJOY!
Melanie





> Otis recently got his dna test results from the lab that messed up the first time. This time the results were that he is DEFINITELY *1/4 american eskimo* and the rest of him was too mixed to even really recognize.[/B]


 

OH my gosh American Eskimo? WOW!

Thanks for telling us about this.

Makes me want to get Wookie tested just to prove he's 1/4 bunny, 1/4 cat and 1/2 Angel.


----------



## Kissi's Mom

> Aren't Havanese great?
> 
> The biggest physical diference between a Havanese and a Maltese is their size. Havanese are bigger than Maltese. They also have a double coat rather than the Maltese's trademark silky single coat.
> 
> A big plus for Havanese IMO is that their breed organization is much more proactive than the AMA about health screening and genetic testing for breeding dogs.
> 
> Here's a great site:
> 
> http://www.havanese.org/index.htm[/B]



Great Link! If you look under health issues you will find the info is provided by Dr. Joanne Baldwin, DVM. She is Kissi's vet. Since she breeds Havanese...there are always 4 or 5 in the office when you go in. They are absolutely beautiful and OOOHHHHH so sweet! If I were interested in a Havanese (which I am not) I would definitely want one of hers... she always has a waiting list... she is very particular who her babies go to. According to her the two breeds are very similar in temperment but also share many of the same health issues so you should only buy from a reputable breeder. As for their appearance...Mia probably could have passed for a Havanese except for her coat and eyes, because she has a larger face/head and longer nose (she also weighed 8.9 lbs) than Kissi who looks totally different than a Havanese. She has a babydoll face and weighs about 5 lbs.
Linda


----------



## wagirl98665

I'm glad to see this post because I've been wondering for the longest time if my boys are really Maltese or possibly Bishon or Havanese? I know without a doubt that Mia is Maltese, she is the right weight, right look, right coat, but the boys are HUGE and look so different then Mia. They have the cotteny coats and must weight 15 lbs or more.







Look at the difference in sizes here. Next time I go to the vet I am going to make it a point of asking about this and seeing what the vet thinks. I want to know if he's ever seen malts this big. I know there are quite a few larger ones on the forum here, but I'm not sure if there are any as big as mine.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=389585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Havanese great?
> 
> The biggest physical diference between a Havanese and a Maltese is their size. Havanese are bigger than Maltese. They also have a double coat rather than the Maltese's trademark silky single coat.
> 
> A big plus for Havanese IMO is that their breed organization is much more proactive than the AMA about health screening and genetic testing for breeding dogs.
> 
> Here's a great site:
> 
> http://www.havanese.org/index.htm[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Link! If you look under health issues you will find the info is provided by Dr. Joanne Baldwin, DVM. She is Kissi's vet. Since she breeds Havanese...there are always 4 or 5 in the office when you go in. They are absolutely beautiful and OOOHHHHH so sweet! If I were interested in a Havanese (which I am not) I would definitely want one of hers... she always has a waiting list... she is very particular who her babies go to. According to her the two breeds are very similar in temperment but also share many of the same health issues so you should only buy from a reputable breeder. As for their appearance...Mia probably could have passed for a Havanese except for her coat and eyes, because she has a larger face/head and longer nose (she also weighed 8.9 lbs) than Kissi who looks totally different than a Havanese. She has a babydoll face and weighs about 5 lbs.
> Linda [/B]
Click to expand...

Wow Linda, you have a famous vet! She is an author and well known speaker and expert in several canine fields. She raises Havanese and is involved with Diane Klumb (another well-known author and Havanese breeder) in establishing a new Havanese organization Called "The Silk Dog of Havana". They are campaigning to break off a part of the Havanese breed into a separate breed. Check out that link. It is very interesting! I have notice the differences in the Havanese and can see what they are saying. I have hoped that the breeders will lean toward the type they are talking about. I don't think they need to break off into a separate breed however.


----------



## Kissi's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=390806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Havanese great?
> 
> The biggest physical diference between a Havanese and a Maltese is their size. Havanese are bigger than Maltese. They also have a double coat rather than the Maltese's trademark silky single coat.
> 
> A big plus for Havanese IMO is that their breed organization is much more proactive than the AMA about health screening and genetic testing for breeding dogs.
> 
> Here's a great site:
> 
> http://www.havanese.org/index.htm[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Link! If you look under health issues you will find the info is provided by Dr. Joanne Baldwin, DVM. She is Kissi's vet. Since she breeds Havanese...there are always 4 or 5 in the office when you go in. They are absolutely beautiful and OOOHHHHH so sweet! If I were interested in a Havanese (which I am not) I would definitely want one of hers... she always has a waiting list... she is very particular who her babies go to. According to her the two breeds are very similar in temperment but also share many of the same health issues so you should only buy from a reputable breeder. As for their appearance...Mia probably could have passed for a Havanese except for her coat and eyes, because she has a larger face/head and longer nose (she also weighed 8.9 lbs) than Kissi who looks totally different than a Havanese. She has a babydoll face and weighs about 5 lbs.
> Linda [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Linda, you have a famous vet! She is an author and well known speaker and expert in several canine fields. She raises Havanese and is involved with Diane Klumb (another well-known author and Havanese breeder) in establishing a new Havanese organization Called "The Silk Dog of Havana". They are campaigning to break off a part of the Havanese breed into a separate breed. Check out that link. It is very interesting! I have notice the differences in the Havanese and can see what they are saying. I have hoped that the breeders will lean toward the type they are talking about. I don't think they need to break off into a separate breed however.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I know she is very active in her breed but was not aware she is "famous"...







What is most important to me is that she is very thorough but not an alarmist....I am very fortunate that she is in my area...I love her and she has a wonderful staff in the office.
Linda


----------



## msmagnolia

I am glad to see the responses in this thread. I have not met a Havanese, but along with Cotons, they seem like nice dogs. I realize that Bichons are not to everyone's liking, but the facts are that there are several breeds who share similaries in temperment to Maltese. I love my maltese, but I also love my bichon and I think I could easily be happy with any of the related breeds. We got maltese simply because they are smaller and travel easily by air. I believe that some of the other breed clubs do a better job with the genetic stuff and I can tell you that my bichon has been a much heartier, healthy dog. She is a taller bichon, but still only weighs 11-13 pounds.


----------



## RexsMom

Well I am glad you posted this. I have always wondered what the difference is between the Maltese and Havanese. I have never seen a Havanese other than in photos. So to sum it up is it just a large Maltese? And then a Bichon seems like a fuzzy Maltese. They all seem so similar to me!







I did see the cutest Bichon on Dogster though, Afro Ken...he has adorable videos, yall gotta go see him!


----------



## Lilly's mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=389574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at different breeds and I noticed a breed that looked really similar to a Maltese, well... the fully white version did. It's coat even looked similar, it's wasn't real cottony either. How can you tell the difference between a fully white Havanese and a Maltese? I realized if I were to go buy another dog- and it was a fully white Havanese, I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference! :brownbag:
> 
> Anyone know of some physical differences of the two? (in the case of a fully white Havanese.)[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We adopted our Clouseau from National Maltese Rescue before it dissolved. He was beautiful, but immediately we thought something wasn't quite right about him as a Maltese. Then one day we were watching a dog show on TV and saw a Havanese and I thought, that dog looks just like Clouseau. I started reading all I could about them and he was really right in the standard of Havanese. His coat was different. It is hard to describe. He did have a cream patch on his back. His face structure was a little different. He was bigger than the Malt standard (small for a Hav) but about the same size as Cloud. He had the trademark Havanese walk. In the end I spoke with several Havanese folks who agreed he was a Havanese. Since we were hoping to show him in Obedience before he got sick we got his *ILP as a Havanese*.
> 
> I have some pictures of him.
> 
> [attachment=23468:attachment]
> This is him by himself.
> 
> [attachment=23467:attachment]
> This is him with Cameo. You can see he looks much bigger, but Cameo is really tiny. She is only 3.5 pounds. He was about 8.5/9. He was always skinny though.
> 
> [attachment=23469:attachment]
> This is one of all four of them. You can see he fits into a Maltese household very well.
> 
> I think Havanese are great dogs and we adored Clouseau. I also admire the Havanese breeders and the parent club for doing more to promote health awareness.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


What does ILP stand for?


----------

